

Philae's comet may host alien 'life': astronomers - DanielBMarkham
http://news.yahoo.com/philaes-comet-may-host-alien-life-astronomers-135219939.html

======
dalke
Quoting clearf from the previous link to this, which was only 5 hours ago:

"The rebuttal: [http://www.theguardian.com/science/across-the-
universe/2015/...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/across-the-
universe/2015/jul/06/no-alien-life-on-philae-comet")

That ends with:

> Planetary scientist Professor Dave Rothery of the Open University posted in
> a comment on Facebook, “The Guardian and the RAS disgraced themselves today
> with the ‘top scientists’ argue case for life on comet’ piece today. I’ve
> just sat through the talk behind the press release and I think it fair to
> say that the audience was polite but entirely unconvinced. Diatoms [a type
> of micro-organism] in comets, my arse!”

Moreover, that rebuttal link was submitted on HN 14 hours ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9842364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9842364).

